# Skier crashes into ski rack...pretty funny



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

This is pretty funny check it out.

Crash of the Week: Skier Plows Head First Into Loaded Ski Rack, Gets Up As If Nothing Happened... - SnowBrains.com


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Saw that all over Instagram!!!!!

Funny as!!!!! 

Just lucky there wasn't a kid standing there though!!!!!


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

One word: Dutch.

And yes, I know, she might not actually be Dutch. Then again, she probably is.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

F'in skiers!:finger1:
They're irresponsible and unruly!
Always riding unsafely and out of control I tell ya'!
They should be banned from the resorts!

(I thought I would throw the stereotypical comments back at them for a change.>)


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Seriously the Dutch are nationally handicapped from understanding slope and angles.

They need to be banned from teh mountains before someone's important child gets hurt!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

GreyDragon said:


> F'in skiers!:finger1:
> They're irresponsible and unruly!
> Always riding unsafely and out of control I tell ya'!
> They should be banned from the resorts!
> ...


Did you see how much snow she scraped off the run before she hit that rack!!!!! 

But in all seriousness I blame Snowboarders!!!!! The old racks never used to be able to hold snowboards, and that rack had her clearly in its blind spot!!!!! And I'm sure if it had of been a ski only rack, it wouldn't have been half baked on hash cookies either!!!!!


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Amazing what a helmet allows you to get away with....


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

snowklinger said:


> Seriously the Dutch are nationally handicapped from understanding slope and angles.
> 
> They need to be banned from teh mountains before someone's important child gets hurt!


Hilarious. I didn't know the Dutch were such shitty skiers. :laughat2:


It's fun being racist against white people. >


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I kind of want to partially blame the asshats who left their skis and poles about 5' in front. I think she was stopping and then saw them and tried to bail in order to avoid them.

It really annoys me when you see people 15' from the racks/lodge just pop out of their shit and leave it there.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

damm...coming in hot and 1 footy...amazing she didn't poke her eye out on the rack


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

f00bar said:


> I kind of want to partially blame the asshats who left their skis and poles about 5' in front. I think she was stopping and then saw them and tried to bail in order to avoid them.
> 
> It really annoys me when you see people 15' from the racks/lodge just pop out of their shit and leave it there.


Umm, I see that everywhere. You gotta be able to avoid stuff whether it's "where it is supposed to be" or not. That's called being in control.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

She should sue that rack!!!!!


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

wrathfuldeity said:


> damm...coming in hot and 1 footy...amazing she didn't poke her eye out on the rack


These crazy out of control skier chicks always seem to come out of these crashes no problem. I saw this crazy chick on the bunny hill in January at my local hill. She crashed into the magic carpet shack at the bottom of the run at top speed. Then she bounced off of it and got tangled in some netting they had around it. She hit that thing hard! There was a huge *BANG* when she hit it. 



It is amazing she walked away from that. She was hurt but she walked away. Unreal!


----------



## Nocturnal7x (Mar 6, 2015)

Like a bowling ball into a set of pins.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

You guys should see some of the shit that goes on in Eastern Europe. I live in Prague Czech Republic, for now moving back to Canada in the future. Lots of Dutch skiers here, Polaks, East Germans, etc and 80% have no clue about FIS rules on the hill. Talking to ski and snowboard coaches you hear some amazing stories such as a Dutch lady skiing with her purse in hand, or people skiing in their jeans, no gloves or helmets. Such a shit show.


----------



## strycker (Jan 28, 2015)

Holy wow, that looks like it should hurt. I agree with the skis and poles laying on the ground. They do that crap here on the east coast at the mountain I ride and you can hardly walk through the amount of shit laying on the ground. Clogs up even the walkway. She was booking though coming in and lost that ski, probably because of hitting the other crap laying there.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I just love how she hopped up and started gathering her shit like nothing even happened. Like if she was cool about it no one would notice that she came in hot, ejected, and swan dove loud as hell face first into a full rack of gear.


----------

